# 3rd Black Ops DLC Leaked



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://i.joystiq.com/2011/06/15/rumor-third-call-of-duty-black-ops-dlc-leaked-via-flyer/

What do you think?


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Wouldn't surprise me, November is a way off yet and Aug/sept release would make them a lot of cash.

I'll moan about it but I'll buy it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

got stung by the first map pack (£10 for that load of ****e was a disgrace imho) and swore blind i wouldnt buy the next map pack,an to my surprise i havent lol.it makes me angry how they can fire out the map packs but still have not fixed the ingame nemesis system,invisible napalm,the ps3 version is so poor compared to the 360, or trying to find a match will a full lobby.if homefront had have been better i wouldnt even bother with blops.**** poor effort,and i wont be spending money on map packs for a game that is still broke.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I traded Black Ops in a few months ago after I stopped kidding myself that it was a good game.

Been playing COD 4 ever since and loving it, apart from all the to$$ers with their infections.

Can't wait for MW3.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Modern warfare 2 is still awesome imho. COD 4 is just so incredbly playable it should be illegal lol.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

http://i.joystiq.com/2011/06/16/call-of-duty-black-ops-annihilation-maps-revealed/

Zombies is looking good.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Matt. said:


> http://i.joystiq.com/2011/06/16/call-of-duty-black-ops-annihilation-maps-revealed/
> 
> Zombies is looking good.


the zombie pack should be a separate pack imho.they are usually the best bit about the map packs.i wonder how many people would just buy the zombie pack and leave the maps ?


----------

